# .22LR Conversion for Model 96?



## BAC5.2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to handguns, and was thinking about picking up a Model 96 after taking one to the range. I am curious if anyone had any sources for a .22LR conversion for it?

I know Ciener makes one, but the reviews I've read are terrible and that makes me nervous. I know Beretta made a conversion for the 92/96, but haven't been able to find them either new or used. Did Tactical Solutions ever make a conversion for the Mod-92/96? I couldn't find anywhere that said they did.

.22 is a lot cheaper to shoot than .40S&W, and that is my primary reason for wanting the conversion. I don't want a second handgun, I'd rather get trigger time on the firearm I'll use ICE.

I guess, as an alternative, I could see about doing the 9mm conversion (9mm is still substantially less expensive to shoot than .40) with OE Mod 92 parts, but I'd rather go .22LR so I can shoot all day for a few dollars.

Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ciener makes a good 22 conversion kit, but he has zero customer service. He won't take or respond to phone calls or emails. You go on line, fill out the order form, and IF you do exactly what he tells you to do, you will eventually get whatever you ordered, but that is it. He is not the kind of guy you call up or send emails just to chit chat. The Beretta factory .22 conversions kits work well, but they have gotten expensive. They turn up from time to time in the classified section of the "other" Beretta Forum and on GunBroker, but they are expensive when they do. The asking price has climbed up to over $400.00 and you can buy a Ciener kit for half of that. Since you have a 96 series pistol, it would be a great idea for you to pick up a 9mm factory upper unit. If you are going to create a "combo", it is better to use the .40 frame which has a larger feed ramp. That is what Beretta did when they made a factory combo, one frame and two upper units. You should be able to pick up a good used 9mm factory upper unit for around $200.00. Just start watching the two sources already mentioned and you might also want to check AuctionArms. Good luck.


----------



## BAC5.2 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm wary of the Ciener conversion. I've heard those stories about customer service, and I've also heard that they require modification to work smoothly and they don't lock open on the final round.

To do the 9mm conversion, do I need anything other than the barrel? Or is the whole slide different? I don't mind buying a spare/replacement locking block and pin for the 9mm. It'd be fantastic if I could just swap barrels to swap ammo. I think 9mm rounds even fit in the .40 magazine, right?

Finding a complete 9mm upper seems to be a little difficult. 9mm would be a great alternative to the .22LR conversion. A little more expensive, but still cheaper than .40 S&W (~$0.25/rd vs $0.29/rd).


----------

